# Uninvited Late Night Guest



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

I am sooo glad you are ok and the numbnuts decided to tuck and run.
Like you , I live a ways from a PD..... gotta love the response times for an underfunded department! :-|


----------



## JoesMom (Jun 19, 2012)

So glad you heard the dogs and helped the intruders on their way. Bet they think twice about coming to your place uninvited again.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

OMG!!! I am so glad the dogs woke you. I also live out from town. I worry about response time.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

So glad you woke up and sent them on their way.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Scary! I'm glad you're okay!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

That's crazy db! So thankful they turned tail and ran away.

Our house is situated in such a way that we don't realize someone has driven up to the house until they are ringing the bell. Or should I say, that's how it used to be.

My DH installed a motion sensor alarm across the beginning of the driveway so we are alerted. The first one he installed was set off constantly by the deer who strolled across the driveway. The 2nd is now set off by the metal on a car. That one won't help if someone walks up the drive but it does help.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Good thing for the puppy dogs.

Time for some target practice DB, then next time you can hit the tire and the police will have a better chance to catch them :wink:


.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

STG, I hit what I aim at. Just wanted them to know there was someone in the house. though the thought did enrage me that someone was attempting to "visit" me uninvited.
The miracle was that I heard the dogs. I have a hearing loss that is severe. Wear two hearing Aids when counseling people. I cannot hear a phone ring or any thing played on youtube or the internet.
Zeus and Venus are earning their keep to be sure. Shalom


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I am such a curious person I just cannot help wondering what they wanted or were going to do. Gah!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

So glad that your pups were able to alert you! It's scary to think somebody might have come in uninvited  

It really angers me that people think it is ok to do this to people. Over here we aren't allowed to do anything to burglers... it's such a PITA. Thankfully it wouldn't be MY fault if my two dogs decided to encounter them first. 

Theft is at an all time high here... oru house is heated by kerosene oil and we had it robbed on Christmas day a few years ago while we were visiting relations. We then had no heating for a few days until the oil companies were opened after the holidays. I was SO annoyed.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Here in Texas we can defend our selves and our property with deadly force if we feel threatened or our lives are in danger. That assumption is usually left up to the property owner.
I doubr seriously they thought any one was home,
Funny i leqve my keys in the car usually and only lock the door when I am going to be gone for long periods of time.
Shalom


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Glad you heard the dogs & scared the guys away. Sorry about your fence, though.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Glad you had a gun to send a somebody is home message. Glad you heard the dogs. I am thinking some serious treats of their favorite kind are in order. Maybe you should have taken out a tire or two. Grrrrrrrr People who think it is ok to take what I have worked for really ticks me off!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Scary situation but glad you had the means to take care of it. Any news on a truck with barbed wire damage?


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I believe you should be checking your freezer for some steak for the pups. 

What a scary night. Glad it all ended well. 

What did the police say? Have there been breaks in in your area recently?


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

dbarabians said:


> Here in Texas we can defend our selves and our property with deadly force if we feel threatened or our lives are in danger. That assumption is usually left up to the property owner.
> I doubr seriously they thought any one was home,
> Funny i leqve my keys in the car usually and only lock the door when I am going to be gone for long periods of time.
> Shalom


Here we can be charged for assault if we do anything to an intruder. An old farmer was jailed for shooting and killing an intruder. 

I know of somebody who's house was broken into. He encountered the burgler, beat the living daylights out of him and him and a friend bundled him into a car before leaving him a distance from the town. A few hours later the gardai were knockin on his door and question him over an assault. He claimed to know nothing of being broken into, and said the burgler must be mistaken. In USA or Canada... would a burgler have the nerve to call the police and admit to breaking into a house?? 

We had 5 cars broken into at work a few months back (yay for driving a mommy car full of toys, it must have looked like they had already done mine!) and it took the gardai 3 hours to get there. It was the middle of the day and we are located about 2km from a station, but it is only open about 4 hours a week. The next nearest is about 7km away.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Maple said:


> In USA or Canada... would a burgler have the nerve to call the police and admit to breaking into a house??


Well in the USA, there have been a few Lawsuits where the Criminal went as far as suing the homeowner of the house he broke into and won the lawsuit..

There are weirdo's everywhere :-(


.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Well it seems the would be intruders have hit a few homes along the dirt roads in this county. 
The police think they are looking to steal scrap metal and any electronics thay can grab if they enter a house.
They broke into an older couples house about 3 AM a few miles away.
The couple and their little dog were awaken by noises in the kitchen.
The police did inform me I was well within my rights if I felt threatened to use whatever force was necessary.
It seems they are getting bolder and stalking the homes before they try and steal anything.
After getting up and taking the horses out of that pasture then Miquel, Jesus and I repairing the fence I almost regret not shooting the filthy produce of an unwedded female dog . If you get my drift. Cant post certain words on this family forum you know. Shalom


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I am glad your dogs were on their toes!  
That is just too spooky. When my husband use to have to travel often, I always put a sheet over his side of the made bed and let my dogs sleep w me on top of it. They liked that, of course, and just "knew" when he was gone that was there "place" - they otherwise did not try to jump on the bed. I always had kelpies before, they growl too...rarely bark, work as a team and go for the throat. I always felt plenty safe. Dogs are second only to horses.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

dbarabians said:


> I almost regret not shooting the filthy produce ......


You surprise me. Could you really do it if you were not directly threatened?


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah, I am curious about ^^^^, too.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Missy May said:


> Yeah, I am curious about ^^^^, too.



:shock::shock: This might be the first time we agreed on something. :lol:


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Define "directly threatened".

As someone who lives an hour from a real town with actual cops (not the volunteer ones our town has that are invisible since the cafe closed), someone creeping up to my house in the middle of the night with no lights IS threatening me! I am not going to wait around to find out if they are armed before making it known they are not welcome.

Nobody sneaks up in the dark to hawk magazine subscriptions, arial photos, Mary Kay, Tupperware or whatever other nonsense in the middle of the night.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Glad it all turned out OK DB...I would recommend a driveway alarm-but in your case, perhaps there is a way to hook one up to a light so that it would come on since you have a hearing impairment? A light coming on as someone approached would also possibly deter folks who may have less than stellar intentions also. Even something so simple as a motion detected outside light may help? I have had those in the past, and yeah, they can get triggered by wildlife, so I would not depend upon that as my personal notification, rather as a deterrent. I also have cameras tho, so.....as well as yippy ankle biters and a squeaky gate! When we lived out in the country, I had "panic lights" put on the house-and a switch by the bed, as well as several other places in the house-one flip and the entire yard lit up like day. So, a few possibilities......


----------



## RaiRaiNY (Feb 19, 2010)

I also live 1/4 mile from the road, and although I'm only about 8 miles from town, it takes the police a very long time to get to our house. 

My husband accidentally set the alarm off the other day and didn't wait for the security call (another issue entirely, lol). The police were called and it took them just over an hour to respond. Any burglar would have been long gone by then. I suppose it turned out to be a good test.

I am working on getting a gun license, and my parents (not that they have any say) are strongly opposed to it. However, they don't live in a rural area, no neighbors within earshot or sight, and therefore truly don't understand.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

DB I am so glad you are ok! Hug your pooches for me! I know how scary that is, thank Heavens for them and your quick thinking.

I too have big dogs and couldn't imagine living out here without them. We live out, wayyy out, we usually only have one officer on duty for the entire county, and my neighbors are miles and miles away. So if something were to happen it would be at least 2 hours to get help, if help came at all. 

A while back a large black truck pulled down my drive. I have friends who've lived here their entire lives that don't know what's down here, you have to be mad or up to no good to have the ba!!s to enter my posted drive (or any drive around here similar!). I was here alone working when the dogs went mad. I looked out my balcony window and my big boys were charging. They NEVER do that. One of my dogs lept kujo style on the hood of the truck and tried to crash through their window, the other attacked the passenger door, then the first one slid off and tried to eat the driver door and was throwing himself into the window. I've never seen anything like it!
By the time I grabbed my gun the truck was spitting gravel down my driveway. I don't know what I would have happened if they had been in the house or kennel that day. They knew something was terribly wrong. Priceless spoiled kujo dogs, LOL!!

Hug em again for me! So glad you are ok! Any updates??


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

I know I would have felt "directly threatened". As a woman, I could feel directly threatened by any man with ill intentions.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I do not have a licensed gun - hubby does - we do have hunting rifles/shotguns in the house. I live in a neighborhood so not out all alone but if I felt threatened in any way - yeah...I would shoot and ask questions later. 

Years ago when I was 22 I moved to Houston, Texas. I talked to my then boyfriend (who is now the hubby) about getting a gun. He was incredulous as he knows I am not a fan of guns (not into hunting etc). He said "would you really shoot someone?" I said "if they break into my apartment they aren't coming to have tea with me or ask about my health. I would shoot first and ask questions later". I never did get a gun but if I moved out and was by myself I would have one instantly. And woe be unto the idiot that thought the sweet cake lady was an easy target.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

I am not a violent person. I tend to lean heavily on the side of forgiveness and second chances. I tend to not like guns or weapons of any kind. In our area it seems more often then not the criminal has more rights then the victim. I can't believe that I am saying it and more importantly that I am thinking it. I WISH it were legal to shoot anyone trying to break into your house. I think the laws need to be careful so some fool doesn't shoot someone just coming to borrow a cup of sugar but... A true threat of someone breaking in? We should be able to defend ourselves and our loved ones, not to mention our property.

I had an inncident a few years ago. I was living alone (with my 3 Rottweilers) A guy came to the door posing as a carpet cleaner willing to clean my carpets for free for allowing them to demo their carpet cleaner. I said "No thanks, I have all hardwood floors, tile and a few rugs that are brand new." He kept pushing me and said "I can clean your area rugs" again I said "No thanks, they are brand new and not in need of cleaning." At that point the guy tried to shove his way in through the door. I tried to push the door shut but he was stronger then me. Thankfully, one of my 3 Rotties lunged at him biting at his arm. He jumped back and ran. I immediately called the company he said he worked for, they didn't have anyone in the area. I then called the cops and told them what had happened. They said "you had better hope he doesn't sue you for having your dog bite him." I was like... ARE YOU KIDDING ME? That man meant to do me harm. He knew I was alone, he forced his way into my house and I have to worry? Thankfully not only was the man violent he was to stupid to know that the criminal is alway in the right in this area. If I had, had a gun, I would have shot at him at that point. Thank goodness I had dogs.

People are crazy now days. There are always the "he didn't mean to do it" folks that will protect the most violent of criminals. I try to fogive them but I don't believe in defending their actions. If the janitor would at this school shooting had shot the man breaking in before he killed anyone, even if he had threatened them with guns, the janitor would likely be going to jail. Our laws are messed up big time.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Inga you are so right.
I've heard to NOT put up "Beware of Dog" signs because that's admitting that you have dangerous animals. So if anything happens you will be at fault! How messed up is that.

At the end of my drive I have two signs that look awful scary. I want to hang a Goat's skull down there too! LOL! Betcha that would make a person think... but DH isn't too hot on the idea.


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

With you hearing loss its probably easier for you to hear the pitch of the dogs growls versus a human voice. For me its easier to hear broader sounds than the person talking in front of me.... which sucks.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Everyone I could indeed shoot another human to defend myself and my family.
I have served in combat while living in Israel and did indeed return fire a couple of times. Like I said I hit what i aim at.
I have fired a warning shot in front of someones feet as he approached me with a metal pipe and would have as I warned them put the next one in his "burro".
In fact he still lives about 3 miles from here.
He was trespassing on our property and I locked the gates so he could not drive his truck out.
when he called the sherriff and they responded they took him to jail and I refused to allow anyone but a tow truck to remove his vehicle. At his expense.
When it comes to the safety of myself or my family i "dont play". 
The Texas law basically states that if anyone deems someone to be a direct threat to their safety their families or their property you can almost shoot first and ask question later. Shalom


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

FlyGap said:


> Inga you are so right.
> I've heard to NOT put up "Beware of Dog" signs because that's *admitting that you have dangerous animals.* So if anything happens you will be at fault! How messed up is that.
> 
> At the end of my drive I have two signs that look awful scary. I want to hang a Goat's skull down there too! LOL! Betcha that would make a person think... but DH isn't too hot on the idea.


When we had farms far out, I had the same "beware" signs and was told the same thing...I replaced them w "guard dog on duty". There was only one way into the property w the house (as opposed to adjoining pastures) which was fully fenced w a gate. When hubby was gone, I got out every time and locked/unlocked the gate. Kind of a hassle, but makes ya feel better. I asked the irrigation district if this was going to be a problem (they had the right to check ditches anywhere); they just hooked their own lock to mine so they could always gain access, too.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Yep. We only have one entrance to our property, with two gates and they are always locked. Pain in the rear, but worth it.

DB, I feel the same as you.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

db...Sounds like you are certainly properly trained!!!!!!

Sounds like it all worked out...except for the fence...and you were safe. They were up to no good, that's for sure. Hopefull the owlhoots will be caught before they can do more damage.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

If they were in my driveway, I may have shot at them but not knowing for sure what they were doing I would not have shot them. But come into my house or if I felt defiantly threatened, heck yes! I would have no problem taking them out. Better them than me!!! I also come from teaching of the old west. A good fist fight can solve a lot more than running to a cop every time you have a problem. LOL.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I am indeed having motin sensitive lighting place along the drive.
It just frustrating that we must go to such lengths to keep people honest.
This issue coupled with the recent shootings has enraged me somewhat.
I felt the need to withdraw from the shooting thread.
I am also upset that the intruders have "gotten under my skin". 
Shalom


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

DB don't let them get under your skin. They aren't worth the price of a bullet but your family is worth everything. It is rare that people out in the country have big issues with break ins but it does happen. A few years ago some lunatic in the tiny tiny town of Call, TX broke into this home early in the morning, shot the 2 little elementary girls and the mom. The mom survived but the 2 little girls didn't. This is about 45 miles from here. This rocked our area and many people got guns that didn't have them. 

It is almost impossible to be safe from a total lunatic but the regular run of the mill thug wanting to steal from someone - dang...I say if you come in my house wanting to inflict harm hubby is going to jack you up. And he is like you DB - he hits what he aims at. 

The owners of the barn put in motion lights, security cameras, electric gates. The tack room had been broke into. We think it was just some idiot fooling around as nothing seemed to be taken. That person was taking his life in his own hands. The owners are both champion marksmen/woman. The mister of the house said that the mrs. of the house could hit ANYTHING she aimed at. The mrs is up in her late 70's but I wouldn't want her to draw down on me...she means business!!!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

QOS said:


> DB don't let them get under your skin. They aren't worth the price of a bullet but your family is worth everything. It is rare that people out in the country have big issues with break ins but it does happen. A few years ago some lunatic in the tiny tiny town of Call, TX broke into this home early in the morning, shot the 2 little elementary girls and the mom. The mom survived but the 2 little girls didn't. This is about 45 miles from here. This rocked our area and many people got guns that didn't have them.
> 
> It is almost impossible to be safe from a total lunatic but the regular run of the mill thug wanting to steal from someone - dang...I say if you come in my house wanting to inflict harm hubby is going to jack you up. And he is like you DB - he hits what he aims at.
> 
> The owners of the barn put in motion lights, security cameras, electric gates. The tack room had been broke into. We think it was just some idiot fooling around as nothing seemed to be taken. That person was taking his life in his own hands. The owners are both champion marksmen/woman. The mister of the house said that the mrs. of the house could hit ANYTHING she aimed at. The mrs is up in her late 70's but I wouldn't want her to draw down on me...she means business!!!


I can't speak for db (although he can barely speak for himself...:lol, but he has a military background as do I. In my case, and I suspect in his case too, the fear and angst isn't so much about getting hurt or robbed ourselves, but rather having to shoot someone else. Those of us who have been in wars don't play games - we play to win, and believe me, having to kill someone is traumatic for a normal person, which is one of the causes of of PTSD. It has been 45 years since I was in Vietnam, and although I don't have PTSD, I still have a fear of having to kill someone again, and probably always will. Justified or not, it is very hard to live with...


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Thanks Faceman you hit the nail on the head.
This too shall pass.
right now however my emotions are pretty raw. 
The anger over the intruders, the fence, seeing the smiling faces of the victims reminds me of how life is not always fair and how little control we have .
No sane person can take a human life and not feel some kind of sorrow or regret. Justified or not . Shalom


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

So very glad you heard the dogs, who heard the intruders, and you were strong and sharp enough to take charge and send them on their way!!! I live and hike in bear country, and like you am way out in the wilderness and far from the nearest town - when my husband is away, I'm not afraid one bit. I have my bear spray on the bedside table, and his entire hunting rifle collection nearby in the cabinet. I lock the storm doors as well as the main doors, so an intruder would have to make a lot of racket just to enter. By that time, I'm armed with bear spray, a rifle to grab if needed, and have the officer's #'s programmed on my cell phone..... We have _never_ had a problem out here all these years, but I know if a burglar tried such a thing when my husband's away, he'd wish he never got out of bed that morning!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Faceman - I can't even imagine how horrible that must be. I dated a Vietnam vet back in the day and worked for a few - was best friends with another. Their stories were hair raising especially when the boat people showed up here. It pushed their comfort level to the max bless their hearts.

My nephew is pretty closed mouthed about what he did and saw in Iraq. He seems to be ok...but I am not inside his head.

I hope you find peace always and certainly hope you are never put in the position of having to defend your family. Hugs Faceman - and thanks for your service all those years ago.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

QOS said:


> Faceman - I can't even imagine how horrible that must be. I dated a Vietnam vet back in the day and worked for a few - was best friends with another. Their stories were hair raising especially when the boat people showed up here. It pushed their comfort level to the max bless their hearts.
> 
> My nephew is pretty closed mouthed about what he did and saw in Iraq. He seems to be ok...but I am not inside his head.
> 
> I hope you find peace always and certainly hope you are never put in the position of having to defend your family. Hugs Faceman - and thanks for your service all those years ago.


Yeah, I lived down there when the boat people showed up. Between the vets and the shrimpers, tensions ran very high for a few years if you remember...


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes I do. I was dating a vet at the time and working for another. They were both pretty dang cranked up and for good reason. My boss's wife just didn't understand why he was shaking and stressed standing in line one night at the movies. :shock: 

My former beau was working in Louisiana during a strike at the plant and one poor dude undid his welding hose. Let's just say the ensuing exchange wasn't very pretty and he was right back there in the jungle. I felt so bad for him. :-(


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

eesh that's scary. Dogs are awesome hey? We have 3. One is very quiet but the other two are quite noisy, and we have never once been broken into. Even though for a period of 3 years we did live in a rather dodgy neighbourhood, and while we were there every now and then someone would turn up at the door that the dog was going to kill.

I am trying to convince Mum to put a "warning, guard dog" sign on the front gate, right next to one demonstrating the correct way to unlatch said gate [nobody ever gets it right haha] and another reminding people to leave gates how they find them. "Beware of the dog" or "warning, dangerous dog", while great deterrents, acknowledge that you know the dog is dangerous, and open you up to litigation if it bites someone, or [here] even so much as GROWLS.

On the war veteran topic, my grandfather went to 'Nam, and while he generally refuses to talk about it, I do know that while on R&R he was walking down the street with his best friend and quite literally dodged a bullet - unfortunately his best friend wasn't so lucky and was shot dead in the street. Unfortunately because there was no "front" to the war, nowhere was safe, and therefore soldiers had to be constantly vigilant. R&R was not restful, there was no escape from the stress. There's little wonder it is said Vietnam is the war with the highest emotional cost of all.

We have a lot of anxiety and depression in our family and I wonder if that has to do with my grandfather's service. While he would deny it and insist all is fine I believe there is a good chance he suffers from PTSD... I sure would if I had to see my best friend die! It's believed that PTSD can affect the children of the sufferer as well. I wonder if that's part of the reason my family has such a strong tendency towards what I refer to as the "sane" mental illnesses.


----------

